# Any experience with Aegis models?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone here own or have shot a lot one of Kimber's Aegis models? I'd like a 1911 style gun in 9mm for target shooting and these look wonderful. I'd love to hear some firsthand experience with them.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I was interested in the Aegis also when I saw the ad. My wife fell in love with, and bought a SA EMP. It has been flawless. If I wanted a small 9mm 1911, I'd go with an EMP - or use my wife's. :buttkick:


----------



## MoCCW (Aug 26, 2007)

*oh yeah*

I have had an ultra aegis II for about three months now. It indeed is a very nice looking, and shooting pistol, I love it, I also have a ultra caryy II, the aegis is a custom shop gun, and you can definately tell difference, also the aegis II is a 9mm. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ultra Aegis II*

I picked up an Ultra Aegis II yesterday. So far I am really happy with it. It is very accurate and the only function problem is 3 of the 5 mags don't lock the slide open when empty. My wife has an EMP. Both are very nice pistols. I have shot the EMP quite a bit. The Aegis is a bit more accurate, and has a better carry melt. I like the bobbed safety better too. The only thing I would like the Aegis to have is a combat hammer. I don't care for the bobbed hammer. You can't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Called Kimber about the mags not locking the slide open when empty. They are supposed to send me a new slide stop. I hope that is the cure.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

Got the new slide stop. I ran about 40 mags through it at the range yesterday. Slide locks open on all 5 mags now. I have run about 600 rounds total through it. It has had no fail to feed, fail to fire, or fail to eject, NO JAMS OF ANY KIND. So now that the slide locks open as it should it became my carry gun today!


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been looking at the 9mm in the Kimber, I like the 4" and the 3". I would first change out the thumb safety and the hammer, just personal preference. Still not sure about the Kimber or the EMP. I have heard a lot about the EMP, about 50/50 on good and bad. My next purchase will be a 1911 in 9mm. I love the 1911, but the 45acp is killing my pocket, lol .


----------



## cnova (Jan 15, 2008)

MoCCW said:


> I have had an ultra aegis II for about three months now. It indeed is a very nice looking, and shooting pistol, I love it, I also have a ultra caryy II, the aegis is a custom shop gun, and you can definately tell difference, also the aegis II is a 9mm. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!!!!


how is it carring the gun lock and load with the bobbed hammer. Does it snag on your shirt. or letting the hammer down when unload.


----------

